# Facepalm



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian authorities have apologised and released a group of tourists who were initially held on suspicion of filming pornography in the North African country.

Naval forces in the city of Hurghada, in the governorate of the Red Sea, arrested 10 Georgian tourists on Saturday on the misunderstanding that they were filming shooting pornographic movies off the coast near Giftun Island.

But the Georgians were simply conducting a swimwear photoshoot when several Egyptian policemen who thought they were filming a porn movie detained the crew and investigated its equipment.

The crew were representatives of the Georgian reality show "Top Gogo" (Top Girl) which is about the lives of models, Archil Dzuliashvili, Georgian Ambassador to Egypt, Syria and Tunisia told Georgian media.

The ambassador said that the crew were detained on Saturday and the embassy was informed the same day.

“The incident is over now. Police of Hurghada officially apologised, while the crew continues working in Hurghada,” he said.

“These tourists were diving and shooting the beautiful aquatic flora and fauna. The security officer had wrongly assessed the situation due to his inexperience,” a spokesperson for Egypt’s tourism minister said.

Tourists accused of filming porn in Egypt eventually released - The Commentator

what a great way to attract foreign visitors


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Egyptian authorities have apologised and released a group of tourists who were initially held on suspicion of filming pornography in the North African country.
> 
> Naval forces in the city of Hurghada, in the governorate of the Red Sea, arrested 10 Georgian tourists on Saturday on the misunderstanding that they were filming shooting pornographic movies off the coast near Giftun Island.
> 
> ...



I don't know, there may be some tourists who could be attracted to the idea that they could possibly run into an open air porn shoot


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

How likely are these group to come back or recommend Egypt?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Highly unlikely, but you might say that about any tourists to this great Caliphate


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

With all the incidents in last few months (balloon in Luxor, road accidents and now this), I don't see tourism recovering any time soon, and now they haven't got the revolutionaries to blame.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> With all the incidents in last few months (balloon in Luxor, road accidents and now this), I don't see tourism recovering any time soon, and now they haven't got the revolutionaries to blame.


Who needs revolutionaries when you have got the foreign hand to blame?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Conspiracy theories abound.

It must the be the Americans!!


----------

